# Will Oscal work like Caltrate?



## painbgone (May 27, 2007)

I have a full bottle of Oscal (calcium carbonate & vitamin D). Will this work just like the caltrate?And do you take this before the meal, with the meal or just afterwards.I'm quite new to D, although I have had IBS-A for years (mostly C). Have had a horrible two weeks following antibiotic therapy for a boil cyst. So far, the C-diff test has come back negative, but still pending on the other stool tests (don't know what they are) and the final culture for C-diff.I was taking Flagyl along with Kelflex (and then some Cipro). The cipro I think is what messed me up.Anyway, I need the calcium for my bones and if this will help this D--anything to get back to somewhat normal. I have lost weight and feel really tired. My blood work looks OK with electrolytes normal. I do have to take liquid potassium chloride daily.I'm glad there is a D board to help inform me on how to handle this problem.Please let me know if the Oscal will work--if not, out to the store to buy Caltrate.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Since you have the oscal go ahead and give it a try it won't hurt because it does not have magnesium. Take it with your meal just as you sit down to eat take the pill and then eat. Oyster shell may not be as good as the other form of just calcium carbonate but you can make the change if the oscal does not help. You also may want some pro biotics to rebuild the good bacteria in the intestinal tract since being on so many anti biotics lately.Linda


----------

